# IBS & Behavioral Health



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Eric... don't know if this has been posted before, but here's a short little blurb about the links between IBS and behavioral health: http://www.drfeely.com/patientcare/research_ibs_altmed_4.htm


----------

